# Nominations for Slingshot Of The Month - August



## JoergS

Post your nominations for the Slingshot Of The Month for August here! Potential nominees must be custom slingshots created in August. Be sure to post a picture of the one you are nominating. We will create a poll where everyone can vote later this month. Remember, you can only nominate one!


----------



## JoergS

This time, Dan left us no choice.

I nominate, with great enthusiasm, one of the most beautiful, unique slingshot designs I have ever encountered.

Scallops!

It makes me proud to be a witness of the birthing... only at slingshotforum.com!

Jörg


----------



## USASlingshot

JoergS said:


> This time, Dan left us no choice.
> 
> I nominate, with great enthusiasm, one of the most beautiful, unique slingshot designs I have ever encountered.
> 
> Scallops!
> 
> It makes me proud to be a witness of the birthing... only at slingshotforum.com!
> 
> Jörg


the metal scallops was just made... dosent that make in un elligable?

i will vote for smittys #1 slingshot 

he did an amazing job


----------



## ZDP-189

(D)Evan,

There were several made in resin before the end of the month and the thread basically ran for the month of August, with a few people saying they wanted to nominate it that month. I don't mind when it is deemed to have been made really, unless Martin plans to make a slingshot in September, in which case I made it in August!









Oh, and I do like Smitty's slingshot and I already have an order for one paid up.


----------



## JoergS

I say the Scallops design presentation and the first functional real slingshots got presented in August, so this is a legitimate candidate.


----------



## Sam

JoergS said:


> I say the Scallops design presentation and the first functional real slingshots got presented in August, so this is a legitimate candidate.


Aye.


----------



## shot in the foot




----------



## JoergS

Sorry, the slingshot in a can was posted in September and will have to wait for next month.


----------



## Martin

This was a hard decision to make, but in the end it has to be Dans amazing slingshot Scallops .


----------



## Dayhiker

Of course it's scallops!


----------



## Sam

I nominate Darrell's wonderful _Pickle Fork Shooter. _


----------



## NaturalFork

Hogan/milbro Piranha!!! gets my vote!


----------



## Flatband

I LOVE Smitty's Slingshot! Scallops is also magnificent. ( Why does this forum have so many skilled people?) It makes it so difficult to choose! Well, since I own Smitty's, I'll have to give it the nod. It is really something! Flatband


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I've a personal favour for the Milbros by Hogan's. Sorry no pic.


----------



## NoSugarRob

I nominate Chepo69 Undulating like a snake


----------



## smitty

That scallop slingshot cast in polished any metal is some kind of beautiful to behold.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

smitty said:


> That scallop slingshot cast in polished any metal is some kind of beautiful to behold.


That's a good point, UGH! I can't decide.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Scallops in polished metal indeed!!!!! Way Cool!!!!


----------



## Sam

I think the winner of this month may have already been decided!


----------



## HiCS

Scallops !!!!

also, Dayhiker's ash plinker . Different, simple yet interesting design.

Edited, since Chepo's little daughter's slingshot was exposed on september.


----------



## ZDP-189

Having just discoevered that smitty's excellent bamboo pocket shooter was first posted in September, I'll nominate his symmetrical shooter in its place.


----------



## Sam

I think I may have spoken too soon, there's going to be quite a competition this month!


----------



## bunnybuster

Wow!
It looks like plywood.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I think the 'Scallops' have won it for me; but only just, Hogan's Piranha was as close as it gets.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I'm up and down like a fiddlers elbow, don't count my vote, I can't decide ... It's such a fine match it's beyond me.


----------



## ZDP-189

Are you amenable to bribery?


----------



## mr.joel

Martin said:


> This was a hard decision to make, but in the end it has to be Dans amazing slingshot Scallops .


Yup


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Come on Dan lets play fair:lol: its not like you need the help?


----------



## JoergS

Maybe it is time to change the rules a bit.

What about listing every slingshot presented in the "Custom Slingshots" subthread, except when the designer states he does NOT want to participate? Then the entire nomination is obsolete and we can go right to the voting.

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker

JoergS said:


> Maybe it is time to change the rules a bit.
> 
> What about listing every slingshot presented in the "Custom Slingshots" subthread, except when the designer states he does NOT want to participate? Then the entire nomination is obsolete and we can go right to the voting.
> 
> Jörg


Joerg, Why?


----------



## ZDP-189

That could be embarrassing if some designs score "Nul points".


----------



## JoergS

Dayhiker, it is now the 20th and we still haven't finished the nomination process. Plus, very few people nominate candidates so some nice frames never get a chance. If we change the process and skip the nomination, we can do a poll on the 2nd day of the following month.

Dan, I think it is more embarassing to get ONE vote as it is most likely that this comes from the related designer himself... and we do have null votes already, so where is the difference.

Jörg


----------



## Chuff

I would like to nominate the carbon catty Baumstamm made. The one with the brass pins and lanyard hole.


----------



## HiCS

JoergS said:


> Maybe it is time to change the rules a bit.
> 
> What about listing every slingshot presented in the "Custom Slingshots" subthread, except when the designer states he does NOT want to participate? Then the entire nomination is obsolete and we can go right to the voting.
> 
> Jörg


I think this will be a little more straightforward... everyone participates..... no one will be missed and no more suffling and reviving on old topics to take a look again to the SS.

I like Jörg's alterantive.


----------



## ZDP-189

Jörg,

I'd normally nominate someone else's and having done so would always vote for the slingshot I nominated.


----------



## Rayshot

HiCS said:


> Maybe it is time to change the rules a bit.
> 
> What about listing every slingshot presented in the "Custom Slingshots" subthread, except when the designer states he does NOT want to participate? Then the entire nomination is obsolete and we can go right to the voting.
> 
> Jörg


I think this will be a little more straightforward... everyone participates..... no one will be missed and no more suffling and reviving on old topics to take a look again to the SS.

I like Jörg's alterantive.
[/quote]
I like the idea of anything made in the month put up. There have been times I don't have the time or desire to go verify, or be able to recall what was made that month. If it is routine to simply put the cattys picture on the voting list this will be great and streamlining the voting process.


----------



## Chuff

Rayshot said:


> Maybe it is time to change the rules a bit.
> 
> What about listing every slingshot presented in the "Custom Slingshots" subthread, except when the designer states he does NOT want to participate? Then the entire nomination is obsolete and we can go right to the voting.
> 
> Jörg


I think this will be a little more straightforward... everyone participates..... no one will be missed and no more suffling and reviving on old topics to take a look again to the SS.

I like Jörg's alterantive.
[/quote]
I like the idea of anything made in the month put up. There have been times I don't have the time or desire to go verify, or be able to recall what was made that month. If it is routine to simply put the cattys picture on the voting list this will be great and streamlining the voting process.
[/quote]


----------



## bunnybuster

Yes
Put them all up!
There sure are some beauties out there not being remembered.


----------



## Flatband

PUT THEM ALL UP! As long as they are rubber powered,I'm sure to love them all!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker

Yup


----------



## lucifer93

I like Dan's new design Scallops


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Put them all up, I miss some occasionally; and yes I accept bribes, but only cash or rare metals.


----------



## Sam

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Put them all up, I miss some occasionally; and yes I accept bribes, but only cash or rare metals.


I second that motion! Let it be presented to the senate!


----------



## ZDP-189

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Put them all up, I miss some occasionally; and yes I accept bribes, but only cash or rare metals.


Aluminium? Naw, sadly that's not a rare metal.


----------



## Sam

ZDP-189 said:


> Put them all up, I miss some occasionally; and yes I accept bribes, but only cash or rare metals.


Aluminium? Naw, sadly that's not a rare metal.
[/quote]
lol, it's rare in my collection...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

ZDP-189 said:


> Put them all up, I miss some occasionally; and yes I accept bribes, but only cash or rare metals.


Aluminium? Naw, sadly that's not a rare metal.
[/quote]
I also take fruit and veg.


----------

